# Trinity River white bass...Riverside



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

It's on. Caught three limits today..



























NOT.......:headknock


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol. I was going to say the white bass top water bite must be hot.......top water because the river is running so fast when the line pulls tight nothing will sink!!!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh... just now saw the "NOT". Had me goin' there!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

I was about to go hook up to my boat


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL...I went down to the river yesterday and the water is nasty and running fast...I just needed a laugh.Sorry guys and ladies...


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

whackmaster said:


> LOL...I went down to the river yesterday and the water is nasty and running fast...I just needed a laugh.Sorry guys and ladies...


Grady, you should have done what Matt did. Go buy some whitebass from heb put them in your livewell and take a picture. Lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Gotta love it !!!! Good report. By the way HEB does not sell white bass. I did not see NOT until CP mentioned it.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Gotta love it !!!! Good report. By the way HEB does not sell white bass. I did not see NOT until CP mentioned it.


Just messing with you Matt... Lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats ok. I am going to invite Grady to come with me and catch a few limits this week. Maybe he will post a picture. LOL !!!!!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Love it !!!! Good report..


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

LMAO ---- Had to chuckle !!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Had fried WB yesterday. Freezer getting low. Looks like I'm going to see RC a little early this year.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I m sure the spawn has been on right under our noses. The water is so high they have been spawning way up the creeks. The creeks have been pretty clear from what I can tell from the ones I have driven over. The white bass on lake Houston most likely went up the west fork of San Jac instead of spring creek, they have been letting tons of water out of lake Conroe and its clear green water. I think there will still be some spawning happening after the water goes down. But for the most part I think they snuck it in during all the rain and high water. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Got me  I was like "HOW THE HECK" must be useing a diver lol


----------



## 4x4Active (Mar 8, 2014)

Man I was looking at my kayak. Smile and nodding before seeing the........NOT......

:cloud:


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

retarded...just retarded..... He is special people.. Had to wear a helment as a kid...lol..love ya bro


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

mossyoak1 said:


> retarded...just retarded..... He is special people.. Had to wear a helment as a kid...lol..love ya bro


At least the helmet fitted my head...


----------

